# Tour of Borrego Sat & Sun March 15th & 16th 08



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

Registration is now open for the Tour of Borrego.

Road rides of 22, 40, 62 and 80 miles are offered on Saturday March 15th.

Based out of Palm Canyon Resort, come make a weekend of it in this beautiful desert area surrounded by mountains. Mostly flat terrain and no stoplights. Borrego Springs is large enough to have all the ammenites but small enough to make for a great cycling experience.

On Sunday March 16th we offer our optional hill climb challenge up Montezuma Grade. This 11 mile 3300 foot climb will test your climbing ability. Last year we had our first sub 50 minute time recorded.

Ride one day or both.

For complete details please go to: http://julianactive1.web.aplus.net/t... borrego.htm


----------



## borregokid (Jun 9, 2005)

Hey Rich, When is Imperial County going to fix that ridiculous section of road between the microwave tower and Salton City?


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

borregokid said:


> Hey Rich, When is Imperial County going to fix that ridiculous section of road between the microwave tower and Salton City?


That is the million dollar question! The Tour of Borrego does not go onto that stretch of road.

I think Imperial country is not a very flush county money wise. It is probably well down on their to do list.

Perhaps if people start calling and complaining they might move start thinking about it.

I tell riders at our Borrego Springs Century that they just imagine they are riding the cobbles of France!


----------

